# Euston Downside, May 2011



## prettyvacant71 (Jun 12, 2012)

Hiya peeps


This was a little visit I did back last year and have wanted to go back for a second look (with a tripod) but have never got around to it. Rumour has it the place has now got cameras, but then again I’ve heard it hasn’t, so a second look is on the cards! (pm if you wana cum along). 
I’ve found it very difficult to find any info on the place, infact when I first went there last year I googled it and no reports from any forums came up but now theres quiet a few so maybe some more info will seep into general knowledge. All I can say about the place is that it was a carriage maintenance shed and a parcel depot that once belonged to good old, or not so good old, British Rail. 

It was taken over by EWS, English, Welsh and Scottish Railways in 1996, which then later became DB Schenker Rail UK in 2009. There are some newspapers in the staff rooms dated during 2004 so maybe thats when it finally closed. When I visited the site the place was in full leaf and looked more like one of the Victorian glasshouses at Kew....I have wondered, now that there are some posts online if the place will get used as a huge weed farm by some greedy “gangsters” if they sort the ventilation out. 
So here’s some pics....

Remember folks trespassing on the railways is a criminal offence (not ya usual civil jobby we all do without thinking....this slipped me mind at the time but think about it if you got responsibilities...”if we got wot??” i hear u sigh)










The roof tops of the carriage depot








My first view of the place as i got down from the roof...i don’t like stepping off the kerb so this was out of my comfort zone as far as climbing goes.....respect to crane crews, how DO you do it!!
























The glass roof was in amazing condition, just a bit grimy but no broken panes at the time...unusual for anywhere in central London that’s derelict!











































On-camera flash, apologies for big shadow from lens
























I haven’t seen this logo for years!










Bits left behind in one of the offices










I didn’t ignore this sign...i took their word for it
















EWS...English lion, Welsh dragon and Scottish stag...i like the simplicity of the logo













































a mental film....the scary bit is thats its true
















That phantom chair dude went berserk, he was lookin for an asylum corridor but could only find this wall





























Pretty....a weed is just a flower in the wrong place....and i can’t arf talk sum shit





















Hope you liked lookin at the pics...happy and safe splorin folks!


----------



## night crawler (Jun 12, 2012)

Interesting report that, like the way nature is trying to get hold.


----------



## sennelager66 (Jun 12, 2012)

Love the report. Period cover to Midnight Express too. I would say that there is no CCTV in that area as it is too derelict. CCTV needs to be either IR if remote of cabled up and a site location.


----------



## John_D (Jun 13, 2012)

Great report  When I looked at it on Google Earth I couldn't believe how easy the access looked (as long as you don't mind climbing down )


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Jun 13, 2012)

sennelager66 said:


> Love the report. Period cover to Midnight Express too. I would say that there is no CCTV in that area as it is too derelict. CCTV needs to be either IR if remote of cabled up and a site location.



thanks for that useful bit of info...must insert into brain and click save


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 13, 2012)

Excellent stuff, looks a lovely site especially with a bit of sun coming through that old roof. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## TeeJF (Jun 13, 2012)

Ooooo.... gravity defying chairs? No wonder British Rail was sold off with such amazing secret technology.

I think they should bring back hanging for anyone caught trespassing on the railways... 

All that AND one of the best books I ever read! 

*sighs...

Cracking report mate, really enjoyed it. And I had no idea that was there!


----------



## onthebusescrazy (Jun 13, 2012)

Excellent stuff thank you mate


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 13, 2012)

Amazing,great photos thanks for sharing.


----------



## centralheatking (Jun 16, 2012)

*Great set of good studies*

I know about how difficult it is to get into ex BRB sites - Thank you centralheatking


----------



## sonyes (Jun 16, 2012)

Excellent report, and you have got some great shots there.


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Jun 16, 2012)

i agree!....but wot does it say if i can get in...i nearly ended up just "falling in!"


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Jun 16, 2012)

TeeJF said:


> Ooooo.... gravity defying chairs? No wonder British Rail was sold off with such amazing secret technology.
> 
> I think they should bring back hanging for anyone caught trespassing on the railways...
> 
> ...



Yes with that amazing technology you would think atleast one clever bastard would come up with a train that could actually run over leaves


----------



## Sshhhh... (Jun 16, 2012)

Now that does look interesting! Great report and pics, thanks for sharing


----------

